# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  wanting to build a deck

## markos

i would like to build a deck 6.2m by 4.5m(not including 1 step down ) between the house and a concrete deck. I am having difficulty working out how to start. The decking will run parallel to the house(6.2m).The average height off the ground is 350mm at the house and 320mm at the concrete area .At this height would putting in bearers then joists be better than running just bearers of suitable size and spacing ?at 90 deg to house, and if so what spacing between bearers and spacing between stirrups. Any advice much appreciated markos

----------


## OBBob

Hi Markos, perhaps do a search on here and research the building threads. Alternatively something like an Alan Stains book would be a good guide to get started.

----------

